
Several notably stupid interview questions from successful people - andrewstuart
http://www.theage.com.au/business/workplace-relations/what-elon-musk-richard-branson-and-8-other-successful-people-ask-job-candidates-20170731-gxm36z.html
======
andrewstuart
I hope the title of this link is not changed by the HN admins. I chose the
words carefully.

I post the link not because the content is interesting, but because it is
interesting how bad the interview questions are for these successful people.

I think (hope) recruiting has moved on from general, tangential, puzzling,
abstract and not directly related interview questions. These successful
business leaders maybe haven't interviewed people for a long time and so are
still in the way of asking these silly interview questions.

Not every interview question here is stupid, but many are.

